# Susanne in hospital



## Shortpig (Jun 16, 2007)

Keith stopped by last night, Susanne is in the hospital. She really needs our prayers at this point.

Here's to hoping all will go well for her and she'll be home soon. I know her horses miss her and she will be very upset as she was planning on attending a Driving Clinic today.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jun 16, 2007)

Good thoughts heading her way!! Poor Susanne, any idea what happened?


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh no I hope she gets better soon


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 16, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers headed her way! Hope she's well again soon.

Jodi


----------



## lvponies (Jun 16, 2007)

Susanne.....my thoughts and prayers are with you for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Reble (Jun 16, 2007)

: for Susanne


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 16, 2007)

Thinking of you Susanne!!!!!!!!

Hope you quickly get to feeling better!!!!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh No! Not my liberal political junkie buddy, you can't be ill!!! We have too many things to talk about in the news~ :new_shocked:

Hope you are better soon and we see you at Evergreen happy and healthy with Mingus and Scarlett.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 16, 2007)

You got it!!! Please keep us posted.

MA


----------



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2007)

i wonder what happened?? sending good thoughts to you susanne!!!


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jun 16, 2007)

Susanne, I am so sad to hear you are sick. I hope you feel better soon and whatever is wrong resolves quickly.



:


----------



## LindaL (Jun 16, 2007)

Susanne....I hope you feel better soon!!

(Marie...please PM me if you know which hospital she is at...thanks!)


----------



## crponies (Jun 16, 2007)

I certainly will pray for Susanne and her gang.


----------



## nootka (Jun 16, 2007)

Ahh, no!!! I will keep her in my thoughts. Poor susanne, please let us know when you do know something. I am worried for her. Thank you for letting us know.

Liz M.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh dear, not the ever powerful Susanne. I do hope we can have more detail but in the meantime white healing light and prayers coming for all.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jun 16, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts



: .


----------



## Shari (Jun 16, 2007)

Glad I check in today. Could you please PM me which hospital Susanne is in?

Will also keep her in my thoughts.

Will try to vists her and she will hear me coming... scoot..thump,,thump........and on I go!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 16, 2007)

AbsoLUTEly sending prayers and the most positive of thoughts! Susanne, my friend-get out of that 'horse-pistol', as Jerry(my husband, who could be a very funny guy--used to say)--and back to your life w/ Keith and your animals....We MISS your wise and erudite observations and straight talk, girl!!

With affection and best wishes,

Margo


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2007)

OH NO!!!! Please let her know I am thinking of her and I hope she is home and feeling better soon!


----------



## JennyB (Jun 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Big *Prayers and HUGS * Suzanne for a speedy recovery!

Blessings



:

Jenny


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2007)

Just wondering if there is an update on how Susanne is doing?


----------



## Sterling (Jun 17, 2007)

My best to Susanne for a quick and speedy recovery.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jun 17, 2007)

Jill said:


> Just wondering if there is an update on how Susanne is doing?


Me too




:


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 17, 2007)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if there is an update on how Susanne is doing?
> ...


Me three...

Margo


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jun 17, 2007)

Prayers for a quick and full recovery..........

You KNOW she's laying there moaning about MISSING THE DRIVING CLINIC



: ... not "what's wrong?"

Hoping for a good update soon.


----------



## SWA (Jun 17, 2007)

Prayers lifted for a full and speedy recovery.



:


----------



## nootka (Jun 17, 2007)

Checking in...

Get well soon, my friend.

Liz


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Any update?



: Hope you're feeling better, Susanne! We're all thinking of you!

Jodi


----------



## Mona (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this! Susanne, I hope you are soon feeling better!!!


----------



## Marty (Jun 18, 2007)

Can someone please pm me with the hospital name/address anything, please!


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2007)

Been thinking of her this morning!

Please let us know how she's doing when you are able to



:


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 18, 2007)

Because Susanne is a private person I won't be able to share too much of what Keith shared with me.

I haven't tried to contact Keith over the weekend because he will be very tired I am sure. I am going to put in a call for Keith today to attempt to catch up on how Susanne is doing. He felt the most important thing for Susanne was for her to get all the rest possible while in the hospital. I've had a lot of requests to pm and I appreciate that. I will try to obtain an update today from Keith and post here tonight to let everyone know how she is doing. I do know that Susanne pushes herself too hard but that is the kind of person she is.

I am going to suggest to Keith that he print this topic and take it to her for her to read. She will then know how many people on here are praying for her and what a wonderful support group she has.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Continued prayers and well wishes for you, Susanne! So sorry you're going through this, and hope you're feeling much better very soon!

Jodi


----------



## willowoodstables (Jun 18, 2007)

Hurry and get well Susanne! All the best to her family too!

Kim


----------



## LindaL (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the update Marie!

Susanne...if you read this in the hospital, please give me a call. I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2007)

I understand completely. I just want Susanne to know how much we are thinking of her and hoping that she gets some rest and is back to her normal self as soon as possible. Thinking of Keith, too



:


----------



## Leeana (Jun 18, 2007)

Get well Susanne!!

Will be thinking of you ....




:



:


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 18, 2007)

Susanne, I am sending fervent prayers for your complete, full, and most of all SPEEDY recovery. I am sure you were gnashing at the bit this weekend while the driving clinic was taking place! I hope to see you at Evergreen with your gang in tow.

Getter better soon, and take care of yourself, please! (((((BIG HUGS!!!)))))


----------



## Kim (Jun 18, 2007)

Susanne, sorry to hear that you are in the hospital - I really hope it is nothing too serious. Best wishes for a very speedy recovery, and know that we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Shari (Jun 18, 2007)

Shortpig said:


> Because Susanne is a private person I won't be able to share too much of what Keith shared with me.
> 
> I haven't tried to contact Keith over the weekend because he will be very tired I am sure. I am going to put in a call for Keith today to attempt to catch up on how Susanne is doing. He felt the most important thing for Susanne was for her to get all the rest possible while in the hospital. I've had a lot of requests to pm and I appreciate that. I will try to obtain an update today from Keith and post here tonight to let everyone know how she is doing. I do know that Susanne pushes herself too hard but that is the kind of person she is.
> 
> I am going to suggest to Keith that he print this topic and take it to her for her to read. She will then know how many people on here are praying for her and what a wonderful support group she has.


Well, please tell Susanne,, I am thinking about her. And if she would like someone to visit,, I would come, if she doesn't mind having a gimp visit.



:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Susanne is having problems. I, too hope it is nothing serious and also hope she is home with her horses and husband soon. Take it easy Susanne.

Carol


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 18, 2007)

Susanne, my prayers are with you!


----------



## nootka (Jun 18, 2007)

Hang in there, girl, and if you need anything, let me know.

I don't have any numbers for you, but mine is 503-325-9719 or [email protected] and 503-338-8215 cell.

My love's with you, and my thoughts as well. Be a good girl and do what they tell you to do so you can get the h3ll out of there asap!

L.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 18, 2007)

:no: we will be praying for you.

take care


----------



## bfogg (Jun 18, 2007)

If prayers and love will cure her she should beat her husband home!

Sending prayers for both of you!

Be well soon,

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jun 18, 2007)

Aww Susane, you are just too nice a gal to be ill. Speedy recovery to ya!



: Mary


----------



## SunQuest (Jun 18, 2007)

Susanne,

Keeping you in my thoughts. Praying that you are better in no time at all and that you will be home very soon.


----------



## CKC (Jun 18, 2007)

Prayers coming her way.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jun 18, 2007)

Susanne,

Adding my wishes to you for a full and speedy recovery - I imagine that you are pretty darn sick and tired of being in the horse-pital by now - can only handle the bleach on those scratchy sheets for so long before ya just need to go home!

Hugs to you

Stac


----------



## Russ (Jun 18, 2007)

Susanne, get well soon! Thinking of you and wishing you the best....I enjoy your posts on the forum.

To make you laugh/smile...do you remember that Carol Burnet show when she dressed up like Scarlett O'Harra and made a dress out of the curtains off the window? :bgrin Gee, I saw that episode and was laughing and wishing you saw it too. :bgrin


----------



## susanne (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, you guys! I just got home from the "day spa," and I cannot tell you what it meant to come on here and see all these messages! I'm answering before I've even ready them all...already I'm flabbergasted!

It was another bout with cellulitis, this time the other leg, still nothing obvious that caused it, although we've worked ourselves to the bone (construction-challenged as we are) putting up our new corral for Scarlet and adding hotwires all around until we can get Flash gelded. We're still playing musical corrals -- remember the old puzzle about how you get a fox and a chicken and a goose across the river in a canoe? It's something like that!

You all are so wonderful, and I always hate to be the cause of others worrying. Thank you so much!

susanne

......................

I HAVE TO ADD:

After reading your messages, tears streaming down my face, my thank you was nowhere near strong enough! It's truly amazing to have such a forum family.

Marie is such a great friend...she has seen me at my worst and still puts up with me!

And thanks to Daryl and Shayleen for each offering help with horsekeeping.

Russ, that is one of my all-time favorite Carol Burnett skits! And, hehe, Bess, you were spot on! Although, I actually missed out on TWO events -- I was hoping to show Mingus and Scarlett at the Area VIII show, then come by Happs on our way home...

Keith is simply beyond words -- I don't know what I have done to deserve him! He took such great care of everyone, including giving Sophie her insulin, getting up at 3am this morning before work, and being there for me. (Does this sound like an Academy Award speech?) He wanted to come on here and update you all, but by the time he got home and had everyone wrangled, he was pooped.


----------



## SWA (Jun 18, 2007)

Susanne,

So wonderful to hear you are home and healing.



: Keep rested, keep well.



:


----------



## LindaL (Jun 18, 2007)

Susanne! I am sooo happy to see you are home and feeling better!! :aktion033:

If you ever need anything, I'm not that far away that I can't help!




:


----------



## crponies (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm so glad you've made it home! :aktion033:



:


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jun 19, 2007)

Glad you are feeling better susanne. I was becoming concerned.

But I stil want to bring Scarlet over for a play date with Sassy.



The field here is getting mowed on Wednesday. I've just been seeing the tops of their heads for a few weeks now!



:

Daryl


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 19, 2007)

Glad you are back home where you belong


----------



## Jill (Jun 19, 2007)

Susanne, I am so happy you are home!!!! I know Keith and your fur and hooved family are much happier now that you are back at home. We were worried about you!!!!! Hoping you can get plenty of rest and take it easy for awhile. But, when you're ready, we can talk politics or something



:



: :bgrin


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 19, 2007)

Phew! So glad you are back home.



WE MISSED YOU at the show!!! Hope to see you at Evergreen for sure!!! Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 19, 2007)

:aktion033: It's so great to have Susanne back out of the Hospital. I know the group missed her terribly.

Isn't it great how prayer works.  Now she tells me it would have been alright to share what I knew. But of course I couldn't have known that previously. So here goes. Susanne stop abusing yourself. As we discussed last night. Real shoes and socks. Very very important when dealing with horses. Protect your feet. Should I just show up at your house totally unanounced and find you in floppys or those things that

have no backs on them. I will use your lunge whip and severly beat you until you get the point. I will whip you like I whip my horses. I will beat you like I beat my dogs. I will smite you like I smite my piggy. Who by the way was very upset last night when I finally made it down stairs to feed and care for him. Grumpy grumpy guy he is. Old piggys tend to think they are number one and should be treated like the aged bacon they are. Forget about the old lady who loves and cares for him. Name change "Snorty pig instead of

Shorty pig. Ok! time to go to work hopefully it will be an uneventful day today and I can relax and enjoy.

Best to all and stay healthy.


----------



## Mona (Jun 19, 2007)

:aktion033: So glad you are back home and feeling a little better. TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF Susanne!!!



:


----------



## Janet_D. (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello Susanne,

I don't post very often--mainly I read the forum. I hope you are feeling better and stay well! Janet Day


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jun 19, 2007)

Glad to hear you are back home...always enjoy your posts and reading your stories. Take care now and get back to enjoying your horses




: Mary


----------



## Miniv (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome ! Welcome ! Welcome! HOME!!!! :saludando:

MA


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 19, 2007)

YAY!!!!!

I knew you would be out and ready to rattle political cages soon!!!

Glad you are doing better, and Keith seems like a wonderful guy. Mingus will be a happy man too!


----------



## nootka (Jun 19, 2007)

Yayy, susanne is HOME!

You know if you need Scarlett to come stay where there are no stallions (well the only one is too young to do anything other than harass her with nips and chases), I could hang onto her for a bit until you can get your boy gelded. I have a couple extra stalls and no real grass to speak of, but something to do in the form of nibbling at what is there (I put out hay)....

Let me know if it would make things easier as I do know how a stallion increases the work load when you have a girl who is too young and need to keep them separated.

Keep feeling better,

Liz


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 19, 2007)

I am so glad to see you are back home and feeling better. Keith sounds like a wonderful guy! PLEASE take care of yourself and slow down a little bit. Corinne


----------



## SunQuest (Jun 19, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that you are home!!! Yippy!!! And you are so lucky to have Keith take care of everything when you couldn't. What a blessing!

Now take care of yourself and don't over do it!

Hugs!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 19, 2007)

Susanne, friend, you know I am SO glad you're home and doing better--now, just DON'T overdo--take care of yourself--THEN when you are A-OK, you can get 'back in the swing'!!

My best,

Margo


----------



## Marty (Jun 19, 2007)

Gosh Susanne I can't tell you how upset I was and no way to reach you or even send you a lousy flower.

I'm just so glad you are back home now.

Here goes the lecture:

Susanne, if you are abusing yourself, over doing, whatever, please, just stop and take a lot around you; at Keith, your friends far and near, your life. Please be more careful and dilligent and take care of YOU. You are so special.

It's no good when you are the one that has been left behind to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 19, 2007)

So glad to hear you are back home -- keeping you in my thoughts & prayers!

Big hugs to you, my friend -

Liz R.


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 19, 2007)

I haven't been on lately so I'm just catching up, I'm sorry you were sick Susanne, but I'm happy to read you are home and feeling better. :aktion033:


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 20, 2007)

It's good to hear that they 'sprung ya' and you're back

home with Keith and all the kids........

Take care of yourself! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## hhpminis (Jun 20, 2007)

I have not been on and just found this.

So sorry you were sick and I am sure still are not feeling well and hope that you can rest and take care of yourself so this doesn't happen again.

It is so easy to say and hard to do isn't it.

Anyway, glad you are back home with Kieth and critters. Hope you feel well enough to come to Evergreen, would love to see you. There will be a barn full of mommies there making you behave.


----------

